# Does it make sense?



## valuesourcer (Nov 30, 2010)

I have been looking at real estate australia and domain com and i find living in sydney is so unaffordable  it is at least $300 a week to live in a decent apartment and the aud is soaring. been looking for jobs in sydney at seek and recruitment agencies in sydney elisjones company. thankfully there are a lot of jobs in sydney but maybe since the cost of rent is too much, expenses eat up the savings anyway. thoughts?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I used to rent a unit for $300 per week in Marrickville earning $55k per year. My wife was unemployed at that time. We had no problem to survive and even to save money. 

Start looking in places like Parramatta, Campsie, Bankstown, Auburn, Fairfield, Liverpool which are further from the CBD and you will see that prices are cheaper there.


----------

